# maybe this time I'll stick with it



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Haven't posted here in quite a while. Still trying to get myself to commit to losing weight and keeping it off. Lost 12# last year in about 7 months, then gained it back in 4. sigh.

Started again in January just watching what I ate and lost 5# in six weeks. 

Then last week my dh suggested a family challenge to see who could lose the most weight (percentage wise) in 3 months. Bi-weekly cash prizes ($5, but hey, it's an extra $5, right?  ) and a big winner of $50 at the end of the three months.

Of course I jumped on that! He hasn't wanted to assist in my weight loss before and hasn't taken much initiative on working on his own weight, so having him come up with this idea is wonderful. Not only that, but our two daughters are also wanting to participate (one needs to lose at least 50#).

So, I'm taking this opportunity to really commit to myself, and enjoying having support in my hubby and kids. We all weighed in on Monday morning, our first 'prize' weigh-in will be March 7th. It's really cool to see my older daughter motivated to work out for an hour or more every day so far.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome back. I think it will help having the family all on board!
It can also be fun to research and cook healthy meals together.
Working out as a family can be fun too...especially if you disguise it as rollar skating or bowling etc.
Good Luck and keep us posted on your successes and challenges.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Hi Kris ! Thats REALLY super the whole family is involved ....... do y'all watch Biggest Loser ?! There are familys on this time ! What motivation !


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh, i really wish my boyfriend would do this with me! I think the $ would motivate him and the challenge would motivate me. I've lost and found the same 4 lb for the past 6 months it feels like... I need to lose much more... As does he. Maybe i'll casually bring it up...


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Miz Mary said:


> Hi Kris ! Thats REALLY super the whole family is involved ....... do y'all watch Biggest Loser ?! There are familys on this time ! What motivation !


Yes, we do. It's known as 'the fat people show' at my house, (very un-PC, I know  ) and we've watched for about 2 years now. It's finally sinking in with dh and the elder dd, I think.

In fact, my elder dd suggested that us girls do the 30-day shred video Jillian has out. Yesterday was day3 of that, and I'm seeing a difference all ready (my chin is getting pointy, not so round, lol. I used to have a heart-shaped face, but it's been pretty circular for a long time).


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

roadless said:


> Welcome back. I think it will help having the family all on board!
> It can also be fun to research and cook healthy meals together.
> Working out as a family can be fun too...especially if you disguise it as rollar skating or bowling etc.
> Good Luck and keep us posted on your successes and challenges.


So far, it is helping quite a bit. I'm more motivated to exercise every day, and it's great to see dh come home from work and not spend the entire evening on the couch. That's getting the girls moving too.

And no complaints last night when I told them they could have *one* scoop of ice cream or *no* ice cream, their choice. Usually they would fill a cereal bowl with ice cream and call it a serving. (Ice cream is a once-a-week treat). Trying to focus on being portion-conscious rather than denying all goodies. They're eating only one serving at dinner too without grumbling 

Yes, they're getting into planning meals too, and choosing healthier snacks.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

hahaa !! My Dh calls the show the same thing !!! I have done the 30 day shred ~ AWESOME !! My endurance has gotten SO much better !! I also do the other videos ...
No More Trouble Zones is really good .... Biggest Loser Power Sculpt ....Shred it with weights ( kettlebell ) is tough !!!! 
I also joined ( free) sparkpeople.com ......you can get REALLY good recipes, track your calories/exercise....read forums on everything weightloss ....FUN !!


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

It is so hard to keep motivated, the family involvement will help a lot! we have talked of doing that but so far haven't gotten anything done. My daughters are training for the Dirty Dog Dash in Boyne City (I think) MI in June, that is helping them! 
I like the idea of one scoop of ice cream or none, we do that too. hang in there, Pam


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

So today was the first official weigh-in day for our competition. We'll all compare stats at dinner tonight.

I'm a little bummed--I've only lost *one pound*! This is with doing 30 Day Shred 5-6 days a week, and one mile a day on the treadmill.   Working my butt off isn't losing weight very quickly for me.

However, I have lost *5.5 inches*!! (measuring waist, hips, bust and ribcage). And shaved about 4 minutes off my mile since day 1. Which means I'm gaining muscle and endurance, just haven't hit the weight reduction button too hard yet.

So not a total loss, I just don't think I'll be the winner of the greatest percentage of weight lost tonight. My percentage at present is 0.59 percent


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

do not give up Kris! you will get the weight loss going soon. just keep it up. Pam


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

Kris in MI said:


> So today was the first official weigh-in day for our competition. We'll all compare stats at dinner tonight.
> 
> I'm a little bummed--I've only lost *one pound*! This is with doing 30 Day Shred 5-6 days a week, and one mile a day on the treadmill.   Working my butt off isn't losing weight very quickly for me.
> 
> ...



Can I point out something???

Your doing the 30day Shred for goodness sake! I guarantee your loosing weight. Your losing the fat and gaining muscle. :gaptooth: 
You'll even out soon and start seeing the weight drop off!!! 

Way to go! :banana02:


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

You probably are gaining muscle mass. This will be good as you will burn more calories just breathin...lol


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Thanks ladies! Yesterday I realized that I *feel* skinny! Despite what the scale says, I'm feeling thinner and like I'm burning more than I was a week ago.

As for the family stats so far:
I've lost .59%, dh has lost .76%, 16yo dd 2.71% and 13yo dd 2.78%. I'm amazed at the progress my girls are making. It's great to see them serious about exercising and choosing to eat fruits and veggies for snacks instead of complaining about it!


----------

